# [SOLVED] need over clocking board for Intel E2140 Pentium Dual Core Socket 775



## Tonk (Jul 25, 2007)

hey,
does any one know a good over clocking board that is as cheap as possible cause i want to get http://www.ebuyer.com/product/127249 and over clock it to summit like 2.2/2.4 as these are good for over cocking but i don't know which mobo to go for preferable i want to use ebuyer.com to get all the parts.
these are the other parts i was thinking of 
Casecom Black Mid Tower Case - Front Blue LED 120mm Fan - With Side Window 115479 
Antec TruePower Trio 650W PSU - With 3x 12v Rails and 120mm Fan 114933 
Crucial 2GB kit (1GBx2) DDR2 PC2-5300 CL=5 UNBUFFERED NON-ECC DDR2-667 1.8V 106133 < (maybe x2 = 4gb not sure if it is worth it)
Point Of View 8500GT 512mb DDR2 128-bit DVI HDCP PCI-E Graphics Card Includes the Official Ratatouille Game 133277 
Seagate ST3160815AS 160GB Hard Drive 7200RPM SATAII/300 8MB Cache - OEM 122660 
Pioneer DVR-212BK 18X SATA DVD±RW DL Int Black - OEM 132285 
Extra Value Pst700-it1 Thermal Compound Silver Grease Injection Tube 072291 
KeySonic 2.4Ghz Wireless Compact Keyboard with Integrated TouchPad 104608 
Enlight Black 26-in-1 Internal 3.5" Card Reader - Retail Boxed 125247 
Intel E2140 Pentium Dual Core Socket 775 2x1.60GHz 1MB Cache 800FSB Retail Boxed Processor 127249

this computer will me mainly for general use but preferable i want it to be quite fast 

if u see any problems with the other parts i am thinking of using can u plz tell me and give me an alternative also if i have missed anything off (other han a monitor which i already have also i do already have an os) that all i can tell u at the moment i think any questions plz do ask


----------



## damonhill0 (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: need over clocking board for Intel E2140 Pentium Dual Core Socket 775*

Any of the Gigabyte P35 board will do it very easily. Abit P35 boards are good also.

Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L is good if you are on a budget.

I use overclockers.co.uk and have never had any problems with them. You might be able to find stuff cheaper than ebuyer.


----------



## Tonk (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: need over clocking board for Intel E2140 Pentium Dual Core Socket 775*

thanks do u mean something like this http://www.ebuyer.com/product/128047
and will the other parts be able to take the heat and remove the heat from the case because i am hoping to be running this computer 24/7


----------



## Tonk (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: need over clocking board for Intel E2140 Pentium Dual Core Socket 775*

ye iv been on that befor but it aint cheaper on things like process or mobo but on somethings it is is this graphics card any gd http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-030-GI&groupid=701&catid=56&subcat= 
???
is it better or worse or not much different to this 
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/133277


----------



## damonhill0 (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: need over clocking board for Intel E2140 Pentium Dual Core Socket 775*

I would have thought that MSI board would do the trick nicely. I don't have any experience first hand with msi boards but i've heard good things about them.

Of the two gfx cards the Nvidia is better.

The cooling will probably be okay on that case. Core 2 Duo processors run cool and the overclock you had in mind won't increase temps too much. The gfx card and mobo chipset run cool aswell.


----------



## Tonk (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: need over clocking board for Intel E2140 Pentium Dual Core Socket 775*

ill probably go with the board u said now i found it on over clockers http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MB-100-GI


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: need over clocking board for Intel E2140 Pentium Dual Core Socket 775*

IMO the Gigabyte P35 series boards overclock very nicely when done properly. That´s a good choice.

When you are ready to overclock post back in this thread or create a new one so we can help you out. Overclocking when done right is both effective and very stable.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: need over clocking board for Intel E2140 Pentium Dual Core Socket 775*

DFI blood iron. ive seen 4ghz off many c2d using it. its pretty cheap also

http://www.motherboardpro.com/DFI-B...oard-Infinity-Intel-P35-Socket-775-p-337.html


----------

